# Tips on renting out Northstar Mountain Village, Kimberley BC?



## booklvr (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm researching to start renting out our family timeshare at Northstar Mountain Village in Kimberley. It's a ski-in, ski-out resort. If you have any suggestions or tips for me on offering rentals there, I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 27, 2022)

What season is it? You can put up ads in the "usual" timeshare place (redweek, tug, etc) but I think a kijiji ad in Calgary/Edmonton/Vancouver would be more likely to produce results, and it's free so the risk is low.


----------



## marmite (Sep 29, 2022)

I'd also add it to the Vacation Rentals section of Craigslist (Vancouver people are Craigslist fans).  If you use Facebook Marketplace you might also find a local interested.


----------

